# Buying PC for gamming help!



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi all,

I wanna buy i computer and these i think are the best choices i have witch one is better?

Athlon II X4 620
2600MHz
4096MB RAM
DDR2
800Mhz
GeForce GTS 250 512 mb

and the other:

AMD Athlon X2 260
3200MHz
4096 MB RAM
DDR3
1333 MHz
GeForce GT220 1gb

Thanks in advance!

P.S. Dont konw if im writing in the right forum lol


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Where are you getting these two builds from? Have a look at this sticky

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you really cant judge from the info given; its just as important which manufacturer of all the parts is?

good specs with junk manufacturers is near worthless?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Buying and gaming don't go well together. PC retailers generally use lower quality parts to save money. Note they are hesitant to mention any brand names.


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

The PC manufactrer is I-tech i think. So you cant tell me witch is better?


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Buying and gaming don't go well together. PC retailers generally use lower quality parts to save money. Note they are hesitant to mention any brand names.


Sorry people i mixed something up. I wanted to say "Witch is better for games"

The one with the AMD athlon x2 is manufactored by I-tech i think. And the other one is by I-tech too maybe.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

We need to know the manufacturer of the individual components to be able to give you a true opinion of the build.

A Biostar motherboard does not carry the same weight as an ASUS motherboard, Kingston RAM doesn't equal Corsair RAM, etc.


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

hhnq04 said:


> We need to know the manufacturer of the individual components to be able to give you a true opinion of the build.
> 
> A Biostar motherboard does not carry the same weight as an ASUS motherboard, Kingston RAM doesn't equal Corsair RAM, etc.


I am buying from a shop so i dont realy know how i should get the part manufacturers without opening the chasis and looking on the parts, and i dont think the guy at the shop knows either, but il try


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the guy at the shop doesn't know, and/or isn't willing to find out, I would go somewhere else to purchase.
Have you given any consideration to building your own? It's not difficult, you get better quality hardware, better upgrade ability, probably longer life and a lot of satisfaction.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Yea skip these build from this shop , if the guy at the shop doesn't even know then it's definitely just cheap hardware.


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

emosun said:


> Yea skip these build from this shop , if the guy at the shop doesn't even know then it's definitely just cheap hardware.


Yeah, i just spoke with a guy who realy knows about PCs from another shop. And i going to go to that sticky page and try building a PC

So, Nvidia goes well wit Intel and AMD athlon goes well with ATI radeon?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Justtom said:


> Yeah, i just spoke with a guy who realy knows about PCs from another shop. And i going to go to that sticky page and try building a PC
> 
> So, Nvidia goes well wit Intel and AMD athlon goes well with ATI radeon?


Yep! Post back when you've got an idea of what you might like to go with, and we'll check it over for ya.


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

hhnq04 said:


> Yep! Post back when you've got an idea of what you might like to go with, and we'll check it over for ya.


Thanks for offering your help 

Im selecting a Intel procesor first and there are therse sockets wicth i dont understand what they are:

Socket LGA775
Socket LGA1156
Socket LGA1366

What do you suggest?

P.S. The Socket LGA1366 procesors are WAY too expensive

Also the video card should i be looking at AGP or PCI-E?
Witch manufacturer goes well with intel? I cant find Nvidia GeForce.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

you can look at that the same as those little cubes and triangles little kids get to play with

certain processors fit in certain sockets

775 is the old socket that isn't used much in new builds anymore, for core 2 duo and quad

1156 is mostly for the i5 processors and I believe its most used atm

1366 is the newest socket and its designed for i7 processors


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Niram said:


> you can look at that the same as those little cubes and triangles little kids get to play with
> 
> certain processors fit in certain sockets
> 
> ...


Alrighty socket 1156 it is. What should i be looking for? 

Heres what im looking at ATM 

Vendor Homepage	Product Homepage Link
Description2	INTEL Core i5 650 CM80616003174AH 3.20 4Ì Box s1156
CPU Family name	Core i5
Model number	I5-650
Clock speed	3200
QPI 2.5
Cache 4MB
Socket LGA1156
Wattage 73
Core Name Clarkdale
Instruction Sets and Features	
MMX Yes
SSE Yes
SSE2 Yes
SSE3 Yes
HT Yes
EIST Yes
XD Yes
EM64T Yes
SSE4 Yes
VT Yes
SSSE3 Yes
Packing type BOX
Unit Brutto Volume	0.001722
Unit Net Weight 0.03
Unit Gross Weight 0.57

Is it good?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

can you afford i5 760?

not only is it quad core but it runs everything including games faster than most dual cores


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Niram said:


> can you afford i5 760?
> 
> not only is it quad core but it runs everything including games faster than most dual cores


It costs 602.25 LTL that is... 230.042 USD I dont know i need the cost of the full build. Video card next? AGP or PCI-E?

Witch manufacturer goes well with intel? I cant find Nvidia GeForce.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

depends which motherboard you choose but most intel socketed motherboards have intel chipsets 

the best cards are currently amd radeon 5970 and 6870 but the best currently for a low price is radeon 5770, a lot of people have it and it works very well, also 6850 is very good for a low price(doesn't support winXP though)

not sure for nvidia but I believe amd has more to offer


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Niram said:


> depends which motherboard you choose but most intel socketed motherboards have intel chipsets
> 
> the best cards are currently amd radeon 5970 and 6970 but the best currently for a low price is radeon 5770, a lot of people have it and it works very well, also 6850 is very good for a low price(doesn't support winXP though)
> 
> not sure for nvidia but I believe amd has more to offer


So, wont the PC run a little bit worse if there will be a Intel procesor and a radeon video card?

Also, what motherboard manufacturer should i choose if i chose and intel procesor?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

nah it will work best cause intel is better than amd and amd is better than nvidia :laugh:

feel free to check the suggested builds thread, you can then have a better view at what you want to buy
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Niram said:


> nah it will work best cause intel is better than amd and amd is better than nvidia :laugh:
> 
> feel free to check the suggested builds thread, you can then have a better view at what you want to buy


Dam, theres no radion in the video card section... 
What manufacturer would you ssuggest for a motherboard intel socket LGA 1156 right?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

asus and gigabyte are the best


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Niram said:


> asus and gigabyte are the best


Il check the video cards on the PCI-E asus section and get back to you


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Niram said:


> asus and gigabyte are the best


Hows this? 

Graphic engine	ATI Radeon HD 5670
Video memory	1GB DDR5
Engine clock	775 MHz
Memory clock	4 GHz ( 1 GHz DDR5 )
RAMDAC	400MHz
Bus standard	PCI Express 2.1
Memory interface	128-bit
DVI	Yes x 1 (DVI-I)
Max resolution	DVI Max Resolution: 2560 x 1600
D-SUB	Yes x 1
HDMI	Yes x 1


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

How much would you like to spend on the whole setup?
Monitor, keyboard and mouse as well?

I really suggest you not to buy a pre-build PC from a shop. Most of the time they are way to expensive for their performance.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought you asked which motherboard is the best

sapphire and powercolor are best for video cards, xfx and asus are ok 

the 5670 is not much of a card, better pick 5770, it shouldn't cost much


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Reimi said:


> How much would you like to spend on the whole setup?
> Monitor, keyboard and mouse as well?
> 
> I really suggest you not to buy a pre-build PC from a shop. Most of the time they are way to expensive for their performance.


Yes i know im building a PC right now for about 1500 LTL (572 USD  dont be frightened its normal in my country)


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Niram said:


> I thought you asked which motherboard is the best
> 
> sapphire and powercolor are best for video cards, xfx and asus are ok
> 
> the 5670 is not much of a card, better pick 5770, it shouldn't cost much


Alrighty looking for radion HD 5770...

Graphic engine	ATI Radeon HD 5770
Video memory	1GB DDR5
Engine clock	850 MHz
Memory clock	4.8 GHz ( 1.2 GHz DDR5 )
Bus standard	PCI Express 2.1
Memory interface	128-bit
DVI	Yes x 2 (DVI-I)
D-SUB	Yes x 1 (via DVI to D-Sub adaptor x 1 )
HDMI	Yes
Other	DX11,OpenGL, CrossFire ready,Windows7 ready

Dam... Somehow... I fear this build will be to expensive... Maybe i should choose a cheaper procesor... are i3 procesors bad 
okay there it is now for the motherboard


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

Justtom said:


> Yes i know im building a PC right now for about 1500 LTL (572 USD  dont be frightened its normal in my country)


thats about 430 €, if I think in euro...
is that the amount you'd like to spend, for a gaming PC?
imho thats not enough to get a good gaming PC...


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Reimi said:


> thats about 430 €, if I think in euro...
> is that the amount you'd like to spend, for a gaming PC?
> imho thats not enough to get a good gaming PC...


Dam you mother! (joke) My mom whants a PC for 1500 ltl And she wants me to get a good build... Is there some kind of build that isnt expensive and would run games good...


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

Justtom said:


> Dam you mother! (joke) My mom whants a PC for 1500 ltl And she wants me to get a good build... Is there some kind of build that isnt expensive and would run games good...


do you need a monitor, keyboard and mouse as well?
I think it will be pretty hard to find a good gaming setup for 566 USD...


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Reimi said:


> do you need a monitor, keyboard and mouse as well?
> I think it will be pretty hard to find a good gaming setup for 566 USD...


I wont need any of those. Do you know any builds that were... ehem... 2 years ago?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

for that kind of money best you can do is core 2 duo with radeon 5770

I'm not familiar with prices at your place but in my country you cannot get a good computer under 700$(good meaning motherboard with ddr2 memory and 2 year old parts) which is quite weak for todays games


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

Justtom said:


> I wont need any of those. Do you know any builds that were... ehem... 2 years ago?


I just tried to build a PC for you for ~460€
but thats without speaker, monitor, mouse or keyboard...

I guess you could also play newer games with this setup

Motherboard: Asrock M3A770DE
~€ 63,90

RAM: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1066 Kit
~€ 56,90

GPU: Sapphire HD5770
~€ 129,90

HDD: Western Digital WD6400AAKS 640 GB
~€ 49,99

OD: LG GH-22NS
~€ 18,49

PSU: OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W
~€ 62,90

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550
~€ 74,90

thats in total ~ € 456,98 = *601,79 USD*


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

bad quality motherboard and not a very good psu, we recommend at least 550W corsair or seasonic power supply for every pci-e video card

other than that it could be a good setup


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Reimi said:


> I just tried to build a PC for you for ~460€
> but thats without speaker, monitor, mouse or keyboard...
> 
> I guess you could also play newer games with this setup
> ...


My budget has been raised to 2000 LTL! (about 763 USD) Il check out that build thanks


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

check here if you find anything you may like


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Niram said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html
> 
> check here if you find anything you may like


 What do you think about this motherboard?

PU support	Intel Socket 1156 Core i7 Processor/Core i5 Processor
Expansion slots	1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (single at x16); 1 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot (at x4 mode, 2.5GT/s); 2 x PCI Express 2.0 x1 slots (2.5GT/s); 3 x PCI
Storage	6x SATA 3Gb/s (RAID 0, 1, 5, 10); 2x ATA133
USB	14 USB 2.0/1.1 ports (6 ports at mid-board, 8 ports at back panel)
BIOS	16 Mb Flash ROM , AMI BIOS, PnP, DMI2.0, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.5, ACPI 2.0a, Multi-language BIOS, ASUS EZ Flash 2, ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3
Managebility	WfM 2.0,DMI 2.0,WOL by PME,WOR by PME,PXE
Form factor	ATX Form Factor
On board I/O ports	1 x PS/2 Keyboard (Purple); 1 x PS/2 mouse (Green); 1 x Optical S/PDIF Output; 1 x RJ45 port; 8 x USB 2.0/1.1; 8-channel Audio I/O
Audio	VIA VT1708S 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
Memory	4 x DIMM, Max. 16 GB, DDR3 2200(O.C.)*/1600/1333/1066 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory; Dual Channel memory architecture; Supports Intel Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)
LAN	Realtek 8112L Gigabit LAN controller featuring AI NET 2
Chipset	Intel P55 Express Chipset
I/O ports	3 x USB connectors support additional 6 USB ports; 1 x IDE connector; 6 x SATA connectors; 1 x CPU Fan connector; 1 x Power Fan connector; 1 x Chassis Fan connectors (1x4-pin, 1x3-pin); 1 x Front panel audio connector; 1 x S/PDIF Out header; 1 x CD audio in; 1 x 24-pin ATX Power connector; 1 x 4-pin ATX 12V Power connector; 1 x System Panel; 1 x MemOK! Button; 1 x COM connector

PSU: 
PRODUCT NAME	CORSAIR PSU 550W 12CM ATX12V2.2 80+
PRODUCT CODE	CMPSU-550VXEU

No seasonic in the shop.
MANUFACTURER'S CODE	CMPSU-550VXEU
EAN-CODE	843591000215
PRODUCT GROUP	POWER SUPPLIES
PRIMARY COUNTRY	Universal
POWER SUPPLY OUTPUT	550W
SATA CONNECTORS	6
PSU FAN SIZE	12 cm
PFC	Active
MOTHERBOARD CONNECTOR	24+8pin
PATA CONNECTORS	6
FDD CONNECTORS	2
PCI-E VGA POWER CONNECTORS	1 x 6pin,1 x 8(6+2)pin,
ATX12V VERSION	2.01,2.2,
THERMO-SENSOR	Yes
WIDTH (cm)	15
HEIGHT (cm)	8.6
LENGTH (cm)	14
PACKAGE	RETAIL
GROUP	COMPUTER CASES


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

Justtom said:


> What do you think about this motherboard?



$800.00 AMD System

*Motherboard:* Asus M4A785TD-V EVO @ $99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131398http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131398

*CPU:* AMD Phenom-II 955 BE Deneb Quad Core @ $159.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103808

*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD6850 @ $179.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102908&cm_re=6850-_-14-102-908-_-Producthttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-908-_-Product

*Ram:* Crucial DDR3-1333 (2 x 2gb) @ $93.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148262http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148262

*Case:* Xion Solaris Mid-ATX Tower @ $54.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208009http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811208009

*Power Supply:* Corsair 650W @ $89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=Corsair 650-TX]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...sair 650-TX]

*DVD Rom Drive:* LG Black 24X DVD & CD Burner @ $19.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136177http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827136177

*CPU Cooler:* Use the stock AMD cooler which comes free with cpu

*Hard Drive:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 250GB @ $44.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ital_caviar_blue_250gb-_-22-136-113-_-Producthttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-113-_-Product


* Subtotal: $705.91*

as your budget rose, I'd suggest you this setup from the sticky thread


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Reimi said:


> $800.00 AMD System
> 
> *Motherboard:* Asus M4A785TD-V EVO @ $99.99
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131398http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131398
> ...


Umm guys... Theres alot of stuff in the shop i can buy from but almoast none from the list above... Maybe you wanna sheck out this shop? Its in lithuanian language pu maybe you can browse "Tiptop.lt" in google and press "translate this page" that might help. Becouse its realy F-ing hard for me to select parts.
If you cant translate or not going to, than im going to make a list of ALL of the available motherboards, coolers, ram and etc.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

You showed me something new I'd never noticed before, Google Translate. So here you go in return:

Corsair 650 TX 270.64
AMD Phenom II x2 555 294.41
ASUS M4N68T 174.32
4GB Corsair DDR3 1333 216.71
Seagate 500GB HDD 189.70
LG DVD RW Drive 77.02
Sapphire 5770 520.11
Thermaltake V4 194.80


Total: 1937.71

This is a very nice build, but it's also at the very top of your budget. If you wanted to cut back, the Video Card and the Case are probably the two areas to do it. There are cheaper cases, but you get what you pay for. This GPU is quite expensive in your country unfortunately, and it eats up 1/4 of your budget. You could probably drop to a Sapphire 5670 for a savings of 154.61.


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

hhnq04 said:


> You showed me something new I'd never noticed before, Google Translate. So here you go in return:
> 
> Corsair 650 TX 270.64
> AMD Phenom II x2 555 294.41
> ...


his 2 core procesor?

Nah, no cut backs. Il check out this build now thanks.
Is this a 2 core procesor?


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

I have to say, the case looks awesome :grin:


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

It is a dual core processor, yes.


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

hhnq04 said:


> It is a dual core processor, yes.


Will i be able to play newer games with this build?
Like Call of duty Fallout new vegas (I love the fallout story) etc.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes you will. Games are just starting to get around to using more than 2 cores. I'm aware of a number of members on the hardware team here who are still using their "old" Core 2 Duo's and are still quite pleased with their performance. For gaming, most of the muscle is in the graphics card.


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

hhnq04 said:


> Yes you will. Games are just starting to get around to using more than 2 cores. I'm aware of a number of members on the hardware team here who are still using their "old" Core 2 Duo's and are still quite pleased with their performance. For gaming, most of the muscle is in the graphics card.


Wow... I cant believe im gona get a new PC and i wont need to fix it every week 

Thanks t
o all who helped me! ray:


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

Oy, 

Got my PC today  instaling Windows now!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Keep us updated....Looks like a very good build you got


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

shotgn said:


> Keep us updated....Looks like a very good build you got


Alrighty, instaled everything nececary i think. And i instaled a few games. Everything works great! :grin: joy


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

shotgn said:


> Keep us updated....Looks like a very good build you got



Oh yes, and should i pay atention to my friend who says that built computers are unbalanced and could heat up or brake soon? He says that PCs from the shop are better...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're friend is very misinformed. A custom build PC, using quality parts, will easily outlast an OEM PC.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Tyree said:


> You're friend is very misinformed. A custom build PC, using quality parts, will easily outlast an OEM PC.


I second that


----------



## Justtom (Dec 27, 2009)

shotgn said:


> I second that


I thought so, thanks guys.

Man oh man, in my last PC the wires were everywhere. In this one everything is so tidy inside and alot of space too. Now i need to get my files from my old HDD.


----------

